# أقدم منجم للذهب في العالم



## alshangiti (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghsus18AUp8&feature=fvw


----------



## alshangiti (6 يناير 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOYAPnAWgck&feature=channel
كينيا.. أجبار الأطفال على العمل في استخراج المعادن


----------



## هشام مام (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد البشايرة (19 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي على هـ الموضوع الجميل 
جد موضوع مفيد
جعله الله مي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abou165 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## zezo220 (4 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

